# warnings before first pp ovulation



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

After dd was born, I didn't ovulate until she was 19 months old, and then I got pregnant. For several months before ovulating, (it might have even started when she was around 6 or 7 months old, I can't really remember!) I would feel lots of twingey feelings around my ovaries, fairly regularly. Obviously not real ovulation pains since I wasn't ovulating, but like they were getting ready! This time around, so far (6 months pp) I haven't felt a thing. What are the chances that I could ovulate and find myself pregnant without feeling any of those warnings? I know obviously that the presence of "ovulation pains" doesn't mean I'm ovulating, but is the reverse true? No O pains means I'm definitely NOT at risk of getting pregnant? How careful should I be?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

no a lack of O pains does not mean you are not gearing up to ovulate.

Id say watch your CM as that is a better indicator.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

I just got my first PPAF 3 days ago (what a drag after 4+ years with no period!) I noticed things feeling a bit weird (crampy? EWCM? etc) since about September. Patches of EWCM etc, but so unreliable and irregular that you can't count on it. If I had been charting (which I did after my first baby) I would check cervix texture too - this was actually the main thing that distinguished a patch of EWCM from actual ovulation for me after my son; when it was a "fake" patch, cervix was firm like the tip of my nose. When I actually ovulated (and conceived my daughter!) it was soft like my lips. I didn't check this time around b/c I have an IUD for now.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

I got AF back with DD1 at 6 months PP. I had a completely normal CM and CP pattern for ovulation, and AF promptly arrived 2 weeks later. I had normal length, ovulatory cycles from there on out: I charted CM and CP and got pg on my 3rd pp cycle, first trying, while nursing.

So I think that you need to assume the possibility of fertility.


----------



## crpsmnwife (Aug 17, 2007)

Definitely assume that you could be fertile. And the PP was correct when she said that your CM is much better indicator. It can be a rollercoaster, but it will eventually work itself out.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm most likely ovulating now (or in the next day, based on cm, cramps and +opk) and I did notice a lot of pms symptoms about 2 weeks ago









I had many bouts of cm, occasional nipple tenderness, occasional spotting and bloating since my little one was born.. I thought I was ovulating/about to start ppaf more than a few times but it turns out that was just gearing up.

As for now, I had light opk lines that gradually got darker (but that has also happened in the past 22 months) and I was shocked to get a blaring positive today







I also jumped on my husband two nights in a row, which is strange for my tired-mama-to-three self, which kinda tipped me off









If I were you, I'd be cautious.. we weren't and now I'm in the tww


----------

